# Wie zweites "Laufwerk" einrichten?



## Syane (30. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht trifft es der Thementitel nicht ganz aber da ich "noch" keine Ahnung habe wie dies genau funktioniert/zubeschreiben ist denke ich zielt es in die Richtung.


Undzwar habe ich mir zum erstenmal einen neuen pc selbst zusammengestellt..dazu sollte dann Windows 7 64xBit. Ich bin gerade dabei Win7 draufzupacken aber jetzt stellt sich mir ein Problem oder eine Frage wo es gewrade vor sich hin installiert.

Auf meinem altem Pc hatte ich immer ein laufwerk C:   und ein weiteres (oder mal mehrere) - D: E: F:   usw.


Ich glaube ich hätte dies manuell vorher (irgendwie) im sogenanntem Bios einstellen müssen und meine Festplatte somit dann aufspallten sollen.

Habe ich nun einen Fehler gemacht und Windows zu schnell installier(ist noch nid fertig).

Kann ich dies im nachhinein noch ändern?

Und vorallem wie richte ich denn falls überhaupt nötig ein weiteres Laufwerk ein?


Danke schonmal und auch wenn ich noch keine Ahnung davon habe ... möchte ich es gerne lernen..darum frage ich ja.


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Rechtsklick auf Arbeitsplatz > Verwalten > Datenspeicher > Datenträgerverwaltung

Edit: Natürlich nur möglich wenn die Partition formatiert ist. Am besten bei der Windows Installation 40 GB für die Systempartition erstellen und dann dort Windows installieren. Danach kann man im Windows noch Partitionen erstellen. Dann am besten den Standardinstallationspfad von der Systempartition auf eine andere umstellen.


----------



## Syane (30. Juli 2010)

Okay das ging flott ..ich schaue es mir gerade nur am laptop an ..aber ich denke dann "Volumen verkleinern" ?


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie das bei Win 7 läuft, aber bei XP geht das einfach und schnell und sieht ca. so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (30. Juli 2010)

Jau so schaut es auf win7 auch aus ...nur das ich halt einfach nur c: habe mit den knapp 600 GB. um diese jetzt zu spalten sollte ich einen rechtscklick+volumen verkleinern benutzen? Oder wie spalte ich es am besten auf? 

EDIT: Hierzu habe ich es mal getestet und ja wie vermutet funktioniert es so ..aber zum folgendem Zitat kann ich mir dennoch nicht erdenken wie es gemeitn war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Arosk schrieb:


> Edit: Natürlich nur möglich wenn die Partition formatiert ist. Am besten bei der Windows Installation 40 GB für die Systempartition erstellen und dann dort Windows installieren. Danach kann man im Windows noch Partitionen erstellen. Dann am besten den Standardinstallationspfad von der Systempartition auf eine andere umstellen.



Wie ist das mit den 40 GB gemeint? Sollte ich di7e auf c: übrig lassen ? Windows ist ja nun schon installiert :


----------



## Arosk (30. Juli 2010)

Wie gesagt, das beste wäre Windows komplett zu entfernen (Festplatte formatieren) und dann eine Partition bei der Installation erstellen. Dann kann man auch später noch weitere Partitionen erstellen. Wenn diese schon partitioniert ist (...) kannst du sie nicht mehr teilen.


----------



## Syane (30. Juli 2010)

okay danke


----------



## Caps-lock (31. Juli 2010)

> Wenn diese schon partitioniert ist (...) kannst du sie nicht mehr teilen.quote]
> Naja mit entsprechend Programmen wie Partition Magic oder sowas sollte das schon gehen.
> Da kann man Partionen verändern, ohne das die Daten gelöscht werden, insofern man nur leere Bereiche verändert.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (31. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, das beste wäre Windows komplett zu entfernen (Festplatte formatieren) und dann eine Partition bei der Installation erstellen. Dann kann man auch später noch weitere Partitionen erstellen. Wenn diese schon partitioniert ist (...) kannst du sie nicht mehr teilen.




Ähm, der/die TE hat geschrieben das Win7 x64 auf dem Rechner installiert ist.

Win 7 ist in der Lage mit Bordmitteln im laufenden Betrieb Partitionen zu vergrößern als auch zu verkeinern. Also ist es überflüssig Windows wieder platt zu machen, einfach in der Datenträgerverwaltung auf die Partition mit rechts anklicken und verkleinern wählen und dann im freien Bereich dahinter anschließend die neuen Partitionen anlegen.

Dat kann dein altes XP halt noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (31. Juli 2010)

40GB für Win7 64Bit ist etwas zuwenig. 

Ich selber hab schon 40GB verbraucht und hab kaum Programme drauf.


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Thore-Thrall schrieb:


> 40GB für Win7 64Bit ist etwas zuwenig.
> 
> Ich selber hab schon 40GB verbraucht und hab kaum Programme drauf.



Man installiert auch keine Programme auf die Systempartition.

Und danke das sich jemand dazu geäußert hat, ich hab nämlich fast keine Ahnung von Win 7.


----------



## Niranda (31. Juli 2010)

Pass bloß auf (auch für später):
Niemals mit einem älteren Betriebssystem partitionieren.
Also hast du XP und Vista drauf, dann mit Vista partitionieren. Zwischen Vista und 7 ist das recht egal.
Problem ist, dass die alten Betriebssystem meist die neuen nicht kennen bzw dessen Bootdingsbums wegknacken :O


----------



## Arosk (31. Juli 2010)

Das ist wohl klar :O


----------



## Traianus (2. August 2010)

Niranda schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass die alten Betriebssystem meist die neuen nicht kennen bzw dessen Bootdingsbums wegknacken :O



Du meinst den Bootloader nicht wahr? 

Ich würde sowieso alle Partitionen löschen und dann formatieren, aber bitte nicht "Schnell Formatierung" nutzen, löscht ja bekanntlich nur die Dateien aber untersucht die Platte nicht nach fehlerhaften Sektoren ( dürfte in diesem Falle aber eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden sein )


----------

